# صــــلاة التوبه



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب يا من تقبل توبه الخطاة ويا من قبلت عودة الابن الضال عندما قدم توبته مقرا بخطاياه ها انا اقول لك معه : اخطات يارب الى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا ان ادعى لك ابنا فاجعلنى كاحد اجرائك ..​
انت تعلم يارب حياتى الماضيه وحاضرى الى الان ملة بالاثام فكم من خطاة فعلتها وخطايا ارتكبتها ولكنى اتى اليك كما جاءت المراة الخاطئه لاغسل قدميك بدموعى حتى تغسل انت قلبى من الادناس ..​​​
اقول لك مع داود النبى : ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رافتك امح اثمى اغسلنى كثيرا من اثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى ..

الهى اسالك ان تخلق فى قلبا نقيا وروحا مشتقيما تجدده فى احشائى وانا واثق فى محبتك للخطاة الذين اولهم انا واثق ان من يقبل اليك لاتخرجه خارجا فاقبلنى و لاتتخلى عنى . امين ..​​​*








​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*كلام جميل اوي ياكاندي ومعزي جدا بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ونتتظر المزيد منك *


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2008)

bnt_omelnoer قال:


> *كلام جميل اوي ياكاندي ومعزي جدا بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ونتتظر المزيد منك *


 

ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 أكتوبر 2008)

> الهى اسالك ان تخلق فى قلبا نقيا وروحا مشتقيما تجدده فى احشائى وانا واثق فى محبتك للخطاة الذين اولهم انا واثق ان من يقبل اليك لاتخرجه خارجا فاقبلنى و لاتتخلى عنى . امين ..


 
امين
شكرا كندي على الصلاة الرايعة 
دمتي في احضان يسوع 
محبتي​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا كندي على الصلاة الرايعة
> دمتي في احضان يسوع
> 
> محبتي​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## g_a_ll (27 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة حلوة جدا ربنا يوفقك ويحميك
امين


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2008)

g_a_ll قال:


> صلاة حلوة جدا ربنا يوفقك ويحميك
> امين


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

امين




> اقول لك مع داود النبى : ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رافتك امح اثمى اغسلنى كثيرا من اثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى ..


ربنا يباركك
شكرا" اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> امين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارسيليانا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

سامحنى يارب انا الخاطيه   امين
ميرسى ياكاندى ربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مارسيليانا قال:


> سامحنى يارب انا الخاطيه امين
> ميرسى ياكاندى ربنا معاكى


 

ومعاكى يا حبيبتى

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك​


----------

